# FS310 fuel leakage into air box



## RogerD (Jun 26, 2020)

Is there an actual fix for flooding in the air box on the Stihl FS310 trimmer? I have been told carb accelerator pump, then it was check valve in carb, now they say fuel tank vent. We have a dozen or so of these and the costs are skyrocketing on air filters, carbs, vents, etc. I wont buy another FS 310/311 if I can help it but there isn't much else out there. We have to stay with Stihl since we want to stick with the large Poly Cut head (City Public Works w/ approx. 50-75 trimmers that all use that head). 
The newest fix for this is to put an Echo fuel tank vent on the end of the hose and plug spigot going into air box.


----------

